# Eigenes IPTV im LAN



## jojojan (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich weiß nicht ob das Thema hier so passend ist, habe aber sonst keine passende Stelle gefunden.

Da ich noch einen Rechner in der Ecke liegen habe, kam ich heute auf folgende Idee:
Ich würde gerne mein eigenes IPTV im Netzwerk streamen. Das ganze soll so aussehen, dass ich verschiedene Streams haben mit verschiedenen Filmen also z.B.: einen Comedy, Action und Horror Stream. Das ganze soll so ablaufen, dass alle Streams Filme von einer vorher angelegten Playlist abspielen also quasi so dass jeder ein eigener Tv Sender ist.

Nun ist mein Problem dass ich absolut keine Ahnung habe wie ich das auf der Server Seite relaisieren kann, für den Client würde ja VLC reichen wo ich dann die Adresse des Streams einfach eingeben kann.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch schonmal Erfahrungen mit sowas gesammelt.

Gruß
jojojan


----------



## jannicars (27. Juni 2011)

Wie wärs mit UPNP (Twonky etc.)?
Da kann man halt alle Filme einzeln auswählen also nicht das IPTV,
was du möchtest.


----------



## jojojan (27. Juni 2011)

Twonky werde ich mir mal anschauen.
Aber ich dachte eher an Live Streams also quasi wie richtiges Fernsehen das wenn um 20:15 Uhr ein Film anfängt und ich erst um 20:20 den Stream öffnen halt die ersten 5 min verpasst habe und auch nicht spulen kann.
Ich weiß ist ne verrückte Idee aber wenn man langweile hat fallen einem viele Sachen ein


----------



## olqs (28. Juni 2011)

VLC kann nicht nur als Stream Empfänger dienen, sonder kann auch einen Stream ins Netz senden.

Einfach mal VLC öffnen und mit STRG-W den Wizard aufrufen. Dort kannst du Input Dateien festlegen und auch einen Ausgabestream.

Falls du einen nur über DLNA abspielen willst, dann würd ich zu Tversity oder Wild Media Server greifen. Twonky hat mir nicht so zugesagt. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## jojojan (28. Juni 2011)

Da hat man die Antwort die ganze Zeit vor der Nase und kommt nicht drauf hehe.

Habe das nun mit VLC getestet und es läuft fast genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Jetzt hätte ich aber gerne noch so etwas wie ein EPG oder so was mir anzeigt was gerade läuft wie lange noch und was als nächstes kommt.
Ist sowas auch mit dem VLC möglich oder gibt es da andere Möglichkeiten?


----------

